# Good installer / tuner in North Jersey area



## Swagger (Nov 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good installer / tuner in the North Jersey / Orange / Rockland county area? Looking for someone who specialized in higher-end OEM integrations while focusing on SQ. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

PM Don aka 6spdcoupe and tell him who sent you


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Mark. 

You can gimme a call directly ... 732-572-1969


----------

